
EFF, 3/8 Last Day: Tell the Patent Office to Apply Supreme Court Law - camkego
https://act.eff.org/action/save-alice-tell-the-patent-office-to-apply-supreme-court-law
======
camkego
According to the USPTO, today is the last day to submit comments, if you don't
like how patents are often used to squash small companies and entrepreneurs,
please consider submitting a letter at the link:
[https://act.eff.org/action/save-alice-tell-the-patent-
office...](https://act.eff.org/action/save-alice-tell-the-patent-office-to-
apply-supreme-court-law)

